# boot camp



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

The girls are going to boarding school! We have used this facility twice before with great results. The girls are smart and coming along well but could use a little more polish. Which is getting harder to produce being back at work full time.


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

It is very quiet in the house without the puppies. My teenager already misses his napping partner.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

When you finally get them back, they'll be fine. Expect some chaos for a few hours.

Maybe I should send Gunnr to boarding school. I think she'd spend a lot of time at the principals office though.


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

That's funny. Had not considered the principles office.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

What is this bootcamp? What are your girls learning there? Sounds interesting!


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

It's a ten day board and train program. I just call it boot camp, like the first 2 weeks in the in the army. They start the basic training. Sit, sit stay, recall, crate and house training, down,down stay for the start. My girls have a head start on there commands so they will reinforce and continue with more advance like walk off lead. They use the clicker and reward program. Will follow up lessons for anything else you want agility and obstacle course.


----------

